# Getting out of paying a fine.



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a fine to pay for parking in a red route, well not parking and walking away from the car, i was picking somebody up and stopped on a red route. yes before people start saying i was wrong, i understand that. 
I have been online to pay the fine and it says.

Amount £60.00
Vehicle DY02TNV
Vehicle Make 
Vehicle Colour 
Contravention 46 Stopped where prohibited (on a red route or clearway)
Date of Issue 2011-03-20 01:54:00

Now i'm sure i remember a few years back people getting out of paying fines because colour and model of the car was not stated it does however have a picture of the car so im 95% sure that i have to put my hands up and say take me to jail officer. 

Sorry if your offended by this post but id like to keep as many of my pennies as possible.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

backzilla said:


> I have a fine to pay for parking in a red route, well not parking and walking away from the car, i was picking somebody up and stopped on a red route. yes before people start saying i was wrong, i understand that.
> I have been online to pay the fine and it says.
> 
> Amount £60.00
> ...


Don't think you'll offend anybody seeing you've virtually answered your own question, although you didn't actually ask a specific question.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

ok. can i get out of paying the fine because it doesn't state the make and colour of the vehicle?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Almost impossible to answer with 100% accuracy, unless someone has very recently got off due to lack of make and colour in the same council ( rules and regs can vary from council to council).


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

is that 1:55am? Are red routes restricted 24 hours? Thought it might state the location of the offence??


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

backzilla said:


> ok. can i get out of paying the fine because it doesn't state the make and colour of the vehicle?


No. You're going to have to pay this one. Clear ways are operated by the council and you are obligated to tell them you were driving. Even if they had your number plate wrong on the letter you would still have to pay as long as they recorded it correct at the time.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

There is no way out of it, you will find that these technicalities usually come from 'bar room experts' and never stand for anything. As far as Im aware, red lines no stopping no matter what. You stopped there, you know that, they know that and have evidence of it, they have you bang to rights. Sorry mate, accept it and move on.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Does that fine double if not paid within 14 days of date?


----------

